# Dpf, EGR delete and tuner for 2011 6.7 powerstroke



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Cel came on, Ford wants $1600 to replace the EGR valve. That's has me considering an EGR and dpf delete. Has anyone done one and how do you like it?


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Call powerstroke enginuities in Houston and they can give you all the latest and greatest options offered. They did my 6.4 5 years ago and it has been running like top since. I run Gearhead Hotstreet tune, sct tuner, Edge monitor, egr delete and 5 in Exhaust. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

My brother in law runs a Mini Maxx on his 6.7, sounds nasty in a good way. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

StinkyFingerMullet said:


> Call powerstroke enginuities in Houston and they can give you all the latest and greatest options offered. They did my 6.4 5 years ago and it has been running like top since. I run Gearhead Hotstreet tune, sct tuner, Edge monitor, egr delete and 5 in Exhaust.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> I'll give them a call thanks. So those changes haven't caused any issues with the engine? Any problems getting inspection?


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Im in Orange county and he lives in alvin, no problem with either one that I know of. Deleting the egr and dpf are a must in my book. I always use the analogy of a cotton ball in a straw before the engine is deleted. Only Words of advice is do it right the first time and spend the money on quality products. I tried running a bunch of different tunes that were sub par and was never happy. Spartan, sct, minimaxx, Gearhead tunes, im sure there are new products out that are even better but I don't look into much anymore. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

The brands I listed are quality products, not products I tried and didn't like. Fyi. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Also powerstrokenation and powerstrokearmy are good forums I've used. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

You will not regret it. I had my 11 deleted for about 60k before I got rid of it. Ran the **** out of that truck with no major issues. You will need to upgrade the inter cooler tube. 

I have not deleted my last two truck because I canâ€™t just leave them alone once I delete them. So I bought another truck to play with.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Which kits/brands did you use?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I deleted my 2012 at 40k miles. Using an H&S tuner from Dales Superstore. Now it has 120k miles and has never had a single problem. No problems with inspections, just don't take it to California.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

yep said:


> Which kits/brands did you use?


I used H&S mini max with sinister egr delete. The straight pipe donâ€™t matter brand.

However things have changed a lot, h&s is **** near a thing of the past. I would call no limit fabrications and ask what they recommend, then call a shop like power stroke enginuities and ask their opinion.

My play truck still uses a mini maxx


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

The two software downloaders to mainly use on fords SCT and ez-link but there are a ton of different tuners for those platforms I know Mike at no limit Carrie's just about every tune out there. Mike makes a lot of the EGR Delete Parts in house he will not steer you in the wrong direction. A lot of the tuners are real good just depends on who's tuning you like Power delivery shifting Etc. I would also definitely change the plastic intercooler pipe No Limit also makes that in house. Not that there's not other great suppliers out there it's just he pretty much carries all the options


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a duramax deleted and used the ppei tunes. I would recommend the delete, larger fuel rails and a Fass fuel pump. Add the 5 inch turbo back exhaust and a cold air intake. Not the cheapest route but, You will love the performance. Truck has been deleted since it came out of the showroom. It has 53k on it and no issues to report


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

You wonâ€™t need a FASS pump for your 6.7 unless you just want one. My buddy who just tuned his duramax was told you almost need one on the chevys once you tune them. I wouldnâ€™t spend the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Have you made a decision on what you are going to do yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Minimax with over 100k miles since installed-- second best thing I did to the truck-- Bilstein 5100's was the best-- but it was close


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

StinkyFingerMullet said:


> Have you made a decision on what you are going to do yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like I'm going with the sct x4, full delete and a 4" pipe. Going to take it in in the next week or so.


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Thatâ€™s what I have with Gearhead tunes. Only complaint I have with is PSE made me buy all 4 tunes instead of just the one I wanted. +$$. If you go that route just be aware that the tuner/tune world is almost underground due to the epa. That being said, information is kinda shady over the phone. Ex: Hey, yâ€™all sell GH tunes? Answer: I have heard of them before... Seriously. Iâ€™m on the other end of the phone thinking I want to buy a tune dude, not a dang organ. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Bear with me since this is all new. Sct is the brand and x4 is the model correct? Can you load gear head tunes on an sct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Correct. I think that model holds 10 tunes plus the â€œcannedâ€ tunes that come on them. Idk why they call them canned. They email you a file and you download them to the tuner and then you â€œflashâ€ them to your ecu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Just sent you a PM of a guy that did nearly the same on my duramax last week for a very reasonable price. 

Like others have said, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Do it I deleted my 12' F250 about 75k miles ago and couldn't be happier. Powerstroke enginuities did it


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Another question, I will be using this as my daily driver, pulling a bay boat on weekends. Do I really need 4 tunes or can I get by with fewer? How often do you all switch between the tunes?


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Anything under 10k you can run what you want. Drive responsible if you donâ€™t want to switch tunes and watch your EGTs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Got truck back yesterday from PSE, egr 
Dpf deletes and sct x4 tuner with 4" pipe. A little louder can really hear the turbo and it makes a crazy cougar roar sound when spun up and winding back down. It's on the hot street tune and the difference is noticeable. So far so good I like it.


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Lol exactly


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

My man! Lol. You bought the Gearhead tune package? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure of the package but it's all good. Smells like diesel again. A lot more torque, breaks the tires loose a lot. But crazy sounding when you get into the throttle.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm thinking about having my 2016 6.7 deleted, I've been telling myself to wait until the warranty is over but I'm tired of it sounding like a Prius. What would I be looking at paying to have the delete done, and how would I pass insp in harris?


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm sure that those with more experience than me will chime in, but I'd say expect to pay $1400-1800 for an egr and dpf delete and a tuner with a few control module tunes in it. They don't check emissions in Harris county for diesels. On a separate note, how do you guys keep any skin on the rear tires, getting into the throttle gets em spinning. Man I like the way it sounds now and zero turbo lag.


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Run some 40â€™s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been told that there is a resale market for the exhaust and dpf at metal scrapyards because these parts contain platinum. Has anyone resold theirs and where?


----------

